# Router bit set?



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

If you were going to invest in one good, complete router bit set which would fit more of your practical needs what would it be? I am looking at picking up all of the bits I would probably ever need and save money doing so in one large purchase. I already have all of my dovetail bits that came with the Leigh D4R Pro jig and the set that came with the Pro accessories kit as well so keep that in mind. 

I also already purchase a Freud Shaper Cutter system for raised panels and plan on picking up the system for interior/exterior doors as well (either for routers or shapers not sure yet) . Any opinions on good quality bit sets to hopefully complete my router bit collection for under $500?

I was looking at something like linked below but I noticed other brands such as Amana so not sure who to go with. I don' want to get nickel and dimed picking them up slowly one at a time and now have ones I might need mid job and would rather buy a large set that would fit most all normal uses. Also 1/2 over 1/4?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121255214456?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Or

New Freud 92 100 26 Piece 1 4" Shank Carbide Router Bit Set with Case Special | eBay


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Eric,

This is the type of question that opens up a can of worms. I'm sure you'll get a lot of advise here, but I will give you some basics.

Decide what you will be doing the most of, and go from there. Do you need 1/4" for trim and palm routers or 1/2" for full sized. Remember the 1/4" can be used in a full sized with the correct collet or reducer. Not best practice, though. 

There are two schools of thought here. Buy a cheap mid-quality starter set and see what you use the most and then replace them with good quality bits. You probably won't use all of the bits included in a starter set but cost wise, if you don't know what you need, may be the way to go. The second school, says, buy good quality bits and skip the cheap ones. Again, here you have to know what you need. 

I'll offer this, Whiteside has a seven bit set for around $95. It is high quality and contains an assortment of the commonly most used bits. It can be purchase in both a 1/4" and 1/2" sets. Other manufacturers have similar sets. The Freud sets you show are good bits, but you may not end up using some of them.

Certainly, you'll at a minimum need straight, pattern, roundover, trim, and champher bits. Need will dictate what size is best. Later on you will probably add additional sizes of these and edge profile bits.

As for brands, there are many out there. Price isn't always an indicator of the quality. Certainly, you will get many suggestions based on individual experiences. I personally prefer Freud and Whiteside. I have or have used Amana, CMT, Rockler brand, and various other lower priced bits. Some work, some are OK and some were a waste of money.

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For someone just starting out I recommend a small starter set. Most will use at least half the bits and give you some to try that you might not have otherwise. No sets include any specialty bits but you already have a few like the R&S set. Mostly you need a few roundovers and straight bits and an ogee for profiles and sets will include those but not in all sizes. Sets can be purchased very cheaply with some decent quality ones at $2-3 per bit so you have to look at cost and what you think your needs will be.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There is more discussion about bits here:

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/55801-router-bits-stickies.html#post505441


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

@96BelisleAs

Eric,

Mike just made it easy for you. Follow the links and read the information. It is all there and it will help you make some informed decisions.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Eric

Here's a link to a video, put on by Wood Magazine and presented by Jim Heavy. He essentially recommends a starter set of 6 bits that will do most everything you want.

If you go to the 19:00 minute mark in the video, that is where he starts talking about bits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

@96BelisleAs....

gotta commend you choice of better bits Eric...
vchiarelli (Vince) hit it w/ the best way to go w/ the six bits...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

When I bought my first router bits I bought a set with about a dozen bits. Many years later, there are still several that I have never used. My advice would be to go with one of the smaller sets (5 or 6 bits) and see what you use and go from there.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Eric
> 
> Here's a link to a video, put on by Wood Magazine and presented by Jim Heavy. He essentially recommends a starter set of 6 bits that will do most everything you want.
> 
> ...


Just got done watching the video. This helped out a lot. Now I just have to narrow down what kind of the 6 I want. It was easy to understand and didn't just say get 6 bits but explained to me why. SO I'll start shopping around for 1/2" shank bits in those 6 profiles. 




Stick486 said:


> @96BelisleAs....
> 
> gotta commend you choice of better bits Eric...
> vchiarelli (Vince) hit it w/ the best way to go w/ the six bits...


Well I have learned you always end up getting the higher priced one when the cheap one breaks anyways so I might as well suck it up and get it in the first place. I'm not saying everything more expensive is better, but there are normally good reasons why something is 1/5 the cost as something else even though it appears the same. The video also did a great job explaining that.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

96BelisleAs said:


> Just got done watching the video. This helped out a lot. Now I just have to narrow down what kind of the 6 I want. It was easy to understand and didn't just say get 6 bits but explained to me why. SO I'll start shopping around for 1/2" shank bits in those 6 profiles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric,

This will be one of the best values for very good quality bits.

http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Router-Bits-401-2-Inch/dp/B000AM31QI

These are the basic profiles that you will need, with the quality you want. Look around but $95 seems to be a market price for the set. It is more cost effective then buying them separately. 

Freud may have a similar set but I see mainly "like sets", i.e. roundovers. I have never seen a basic set...I may be wrong.

Stick with the higher quality bits...they will last longer, and if you clean and take care of them they will last for a long, long time. Then you can have them resharpened.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freud has these sets to offer...

Freud Tools


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> Freud has these sets to offer...
> 
> Freud Tools


Good sets all, however, I think that the Whiteside set is a little more versatile. The Freud offers a Roman Ogee, while the Whiteside offers a champher.

The Freud 91-103 is a five piece set...FOUR bits and a hex wrench for $82. The Whiteside 401 set has SEVEN bits for $95 and offers more usable variety.

If you are just starting out and want to see what you need for actual bits then the Whiteside is the way to start. Once you find out what you need then you can choose that profile from any good manufacturer.

Sets are generally more cost effective if you stay away from the "more then you need" 20+ sets. Stick with the smaller more basic sets. If you find you use a particular bit (i.e. roundover, straight, champher) all of the time, then consider buying that bit specific set in the different profile sizes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you said...



schnewj said:


> Eric,
> 
> Freud may have a similar set but I see mainly "like sets", i.e. roundovers. I have never seen a basic set...I may be wrong.


I said... (as in information)...



Stick486 said:


> Freud has these sets to offer...
> 
> Freud Tools


and I agree w/ you on the Whiteside bits...



schnewj said:


> Good sets all, however, I think that the Whiteside set is a little more versatile. The Freud offers a Roman Ogee, while the Whiteside offers a chamfer.
> 
> The Freud 91-103 is a five piece set...FOUR bits and a hex wrench for $82. The Whiteside 401 set has SEVEN bits for $95 and offers more usable variety.
> 
> ...


----------

